# Not sound to headphones



## joplass (Jul 1, 2020)

I feel I am very close but I also have to admit that after a few trials I not sure I know what I am doing.  I am following the thread here to sort out the issue with my headphones output.  When I really did not know anything about pins I opened up another thread a few weeks back.

Hopefully someone can come along and help out.

/boot/device.hints

```
hint.hdac.1.cad1.nid22.config="as=0"
hint.hdac.1.cad1.nid21.config="as=0 seq=15"
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
$ sysctl -a | grep snd
device    snd_cmi
device    snd_csa
device    snd_emu10kx
device    snd_es137x
device    snd_hda
device    snd_ich
device    snd_via8233
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 3
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 2
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```


```
sysctl -a | grep hda

dev.hdaa.1.nid27_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid27: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid26: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x01a1903e as=3 seq=14 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x01a1903e as=3 seq=14 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x02a19031 as=3 seq=1 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x02a19031 as=3 seq=1 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid23: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01014020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01014020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x0221401f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x0221401f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid19_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid19_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid19: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x90a60140 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x90a60140 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
```


```
dmesg

hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC292 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 24,25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog)> at nid 22 and 18 on hdaa1
```


----------



## mickey (Jul 1, 2020)

joplass said:


> /boot/device.hints
> 
> ```
> hint.hdac.1.cad1.nid22.config="as=0"
> ...


It looks like your settings never really got applied correctly, the configuration for nids 20, 21 and 22 is still identical to the original ones. I guess a verbose boot could reveal more information about what is going wrong. Where did you get the association number 0 from? Your original configuration seems to use as 1 for headphones and some internal speaker (which is kinda odd) and as 2 for the green line-out jack on the back of your computer. So if your goal is to group your headphones and the green line-out jack (with auto-mute if headphones are plugged in), the following should work:

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid21.config="as=2 seq=15"
```
This puts your headphones (nid21) into the same association (as=2) as your green line-out jack (nid22) with a sequence number of 15 (auto mute), and leaves the internal speaker in association 1.


----------



## joplass (Jul 2, 2020)

I used that configuration with "0" after trying so many options, out of frustration I guess.  
	
	



```
hint.hdaa.1.nid21.config="as=2 seq=15"
```
 Did not fix the headphones issue but what it does internal speakers are still playing even with headphones plugged in.  I also try playing with 
	
	



```
sysctl
```
 but sound only going to speakers even with headphones plugged in.


----------



## joplass (Jul 2, 2020)

How to boot in verbose boot beside the usual boot?  And what to look for?


----------



## joplass (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok I find out how to boot in verbose but there must be a way to slow down the process.  That I can't find.  Help please.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 3, 2020)

Try `dmesg | grep nid | less`


----------



## mickey (Jul 4, 2020)

joplass said:


> I used that configuration with "0" after trying so many options, out of frustration I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I am guessing this is a notebook computer that actually has integrated speakers, which you did not mention, and that you do not use the green line-out jack for anything. In that case the original configuration made by your BIOS should be ok, as it already groups your headphones and internal speakers into the same association (as=1 with auto-mute) and puts the green line-out jack into a separate association (as=2):



joplass said:


> ```
> dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01014020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
> dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01014020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
> dev.hdaa.1.nid22: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
> ...


So if that is how you want it (internal speakers auto-mute when headphones plugged in and the green line-out jack as a separate pcm device), then there is no need at all to change the pin configuration and you should remove those lines from your /boot/device.hints.



joplass said:


> ```
> $ cat /dev/sndstat
> Installed devices:
> pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
> ...


This suggests that pcm2 is where you would want sound to go by default, as it has the headphones attached (+HP), but pcm3 is being used as the default sound device, which is probably due to:


joplass said:


> ```
> hw.snd.default_unit: 3
> hw.snd.default_auto: 0
> ```


This disables the automatic configuration of the default sound device and sets the default sound unit to 3. I'd suggest you to either re-enable the automatic configuration and see if the kernel auto-configures it properly to use unit 2 instead, or to manually set it to use unit 2 and then try if sound output works right for you.


----------



## joplass (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi Mickey,

Thank you for all your help.
My apologies, I should have mentioned that this is a laptop.

I removed all sound hints from `/boot/device.hints`

Not sure but you are suggesting both

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 3
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
```
in
`/etc/sysctl.conf` correct?


----------



## tyson (Jul 6, 2020)

People should sometimes read manual pages for real .
snd_hda()


> The following options are supported:
> 
> * as*
> 
> ...




```
hint.hdaa.1.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdaa.1.nid21.config="as=1 seq=15"
```
is what u should set, and remove any changes(regarding hw.snd.default) from sysctl.conf, than reboot.


----------



## mickey (Jul 6, 2020)

joplass said:


> I removed all sound hints from `/boot/device.hints`
> 
> Not sure but you are suggesting both
> 
> ...


According to the information you posted that is what you got right now, and it doesn't seem to do what you want, as you need pcm2 to be the default sound device. Normally the sound driver in the kernel automatically tries to guess the default sound device, but as _hw.snd.default_auto_ is set to 0 that auto-configuration is disabled explicitly. So it seems you already set those in your /etc/sysctl.conf. Now there are two ways to go about this:

Remove both, _hw.snd.default_auto_ and _hw.snd.default_unit_ (this should re-enable auto-configuration of the default sound device), reboot the machine, then check which pcm device has the _default_ tag using `cat /dev/sndstat`. If pcm2 has the _default_ tag, check if sound works as you want it to.
Leave _hw.snd.default_auto_ at a value of 0 (auto-configuration disabled) and set _hw.snd.default_unit_ to a value of 2, reboot the machine, then confirm that pcm2 now has the _default_ tag using `cat /dev/sndstat`, check if sound works as you want it to.


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

Sir., Madame, I alway read the handbook and scan this forum for any possible solution before starting a thread.  Both options you posted I have tried and they did not work.



tyson said:


> People should sometimes read manual pages for real .
> snd_hda()
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

Change or no change to /etc/sysctl.conf, default is 2 and no sound to headphones. 



mickey said:


> According to the information you posted that is what you got right now, and it doesn't seem to do what you want, as you need pcm2 to be the default sound device. Normally the sound driver in the kernel automatically tries to guess the default sound device, but as _hw.snd.default_auto_ is set to 0 that auto-configuration is disabled explicitly. So it seems you already set those in your /etc/sysctl.conf. Now there are two ways to go about this:
> 
> Remove both, _hw.snd.default_auto_ and _hw.snd.default_unit_ (this should re-enable auto-configuration of the default sound device), reboot the machine, then check which pcm device has the _default_ tag using `cat /dev/sndstat`. If pcm2 has the _default_ tag, check if sound works as you want it to.
> Leave _hw.snd.default_auto_ at a value of 0 (auto-configuration disabled) and set _hw.snd.default_unit_ to a value of 2, reboot the machine, then confirm that pcm2 now has the _default_ tag using `cat /dev/sndstat`, check if sound works as you want it to.


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

```
dmesg | grep nid | less
```


```
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm1:     nid=7 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=9 [audio output] [src: pcm]
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=21 seq=15
hdaa1:  Pin nid=22 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=24 seq=1
hdaa1:  Pin nid=25 seq=14
hdaa1:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa1:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa1: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=21 using unsolicited responses.
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 24,25 on hdaa1
pcm2:     nid=20 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm2:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm2:     nid=21 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm2:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm2:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm2:       + <- nid=35 [audio selector] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm2:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm2:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: line]
pcm2:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm2:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm2:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm2:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm2:       + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: line]
pcm2:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 18 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 19 (nid  21 in ):    mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  5 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 22 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in   1): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 23 (nid  25 out):    0/36dB (4 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog)> at nid 22 and 18 on hdaa1
pcm3:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm3:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm3:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm3:       + <- nid=34 [audio selector] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm3:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm3:              + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [src: monitor]
pcm3:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm3:    +- ctl 12 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm3:    +- ctl 13 (nid  13 in   1): mute
```


----------



## tyson (Jul 6, 2020)

I assume you reboot every time u make changes to device.hints. I would check if those headphones work at all, check mixer for muted channels, and get some more debug from kernel.
And BTW, if you set as=0 it just disables this output, so for starters set it like I pointed it in my previous post (as=1).
This is strange behavior, as i use snd_hda with 7.1 output and headphones and it just works, and switch outputs from speakers to headphones without any sound chops/distortions like on Linux.

EDIT:
Try double checking what u put in device.hints, as your first post had wrong values in it.


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, every change to any file I reboot.  I have cleared all files of anything previously added.  I will pick up from your suggestion then take it from there.  Thanks.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

check the earphones: plug into another device known to work e.g. your MP3 player
check if this output plug is working: plug in a cinch (RCA connector) cable connected to your music centre
EDIT: you should hear some sough
Consider just to have a break - maybe you're so "in it" that you oversee the simplest mistakes
_That's human, I had this yesterday myself..._


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdaa.1.nid21.config="as=1 seq=15"
```

Moved default to HDMI and no sound to speaker or headphones. 

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## joplass (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes.  I do have two sets of headphones.  This machine also has another SSD drive running Devuan Linux, both sets work on it no problem.



mjollnir said:


> check the earphones: plug into another device known to work e.g. your MP3 player
> check if this output plug is working: plug in a cinch (RCA connector) cable connected to your music centre
> EDIT: you should hear some sough
> Consider just to have a break - maybe you're so "in it" that you oversee the simplest mistakes
> _That's human, I had this yesterday myself..._


----------



## mickey (Jul 7, 2020)

joplass said:


> Change or no change to /etc/sysctl.conf, default is 2 and no sound to headphones.


Without the headphones plugged in, do you get sound from the internal speakers? Also I have seen notebooks that come with a headset jack where heaphones and microphone are combined. I'm not sure whether normal headphones (i.e. without a microphone) would work when connected to such a combined jack, as normal headphones use a 3 pin connector whereas the combined headset plug uses 4 pins.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 7, 2020)

> [...] I'm not sure whether normal headphones (i.e. without a microphone) would work when connected to such a combined jack, [...]


The OP wrote averything's ok w/ another OS.

Thus, if you can't get any sound on any output plug (you wrote you're going to try HDMI), I'd suggest it's time to search the bugzilla DB and/or file in a bug report for your sound driver.


----------



## joplass (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, I get sound from internal speakers, once I plug in headphones sound is cut off from speakers and it's supposed to flow to headphones.  This happens flawlessly when I boot from the Linux hard drive.  



mickey said:


> Without the headphones plugged in, do you get sound from the internal speakers? Also I have seen notebooks that come with a headset jack where heaphones and microphone are combined. I'm not sure whether normal headphones (i.e. without a microphone) would work when connected to such a combined jack, as normal headphones use a 3 pin connector whereas the combined headset plug uses 4 pins.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 7, 2020)

Sound on internal speaker w/FreeBSD => FreeBSD sound driver is ok
sound cut off when you plug in headphones => mechanical plug is ok
==> compare the configs of Linux and FreeBSD


----------



## mickey (Jul 8, 2020)

joplass said:


> Yes, I get sound from internal speakers, once I plug in headphones sound is cut off from speakers and it's supposed to flow to headphones.  This happens flawlessly when I boot from the Linux hard drive.


If you get sound from the internal speakers and the speakers belong to the same association as your headphones, then I really don't see why you would get sound from the speakers but not from the headphones, as there are basically only two components here that need to be set up correctly:

The correct pins need to be grouped in the same association. In this case the correct pins would be nid 20 (your speakers) using a sequence number of 0, and nid 21 (your headphones) using a sequence number of 15 (meaning whatever pin with a lower sequence number in this association is automatically muted if this pin gets connected).
The resulting pcm device that is formed from those associations should be set up to be your default device where sound goes to. Normally the driver will auto-configure this based on best available device, unless you disable auto-configuration by setting _hw.snd.default_auto=0_ and setting _hw.snd.default_unit_ to the pcm device number you wish to be the default one.
Just to make sure we're on the same page here, I would ask you to do the following and post the resulting information again:

`cat /dev/sndstat
sysctl dev.hdac.1.pindump=1
dmesg | grep -E "^hdaa1:"`


----------



## joplass (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks again mickey.  I really appreciate the help.


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog)> (play/rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
$ sudo sysctl dev.hdac.1.pindump=1
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0 -> 0
```


```
$ dmesg | grep -E "^hdaa1:"
hdaa1: Pin sense: nid=21 sense=0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: Pin sense: nid=21 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 1! Disabling association.
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 1! Disabling association.
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 1! Disabling association.
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 90a60140 4  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa1: 19 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa1: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD     
hdaa1: 21 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa1: 22 01014020 2  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 24 02a19031 3  1  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa1:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 25 01a1903e 3  14 Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa1:     Caps: IN                  Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: NumGPIO=5 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO4: disabled
```


----------



## mickey (Jul 9, 2020)

joplass said:


> ```
> hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
> hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 1! Disabling association.
> hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
> ...


That doesn't exactly look healthy to me. I can't say I've seen such messages before, also that doesn't make any sense to me. Assuming the number in brackets is a pin/nid number, 22 would be the green line-out jack on the rear, but that doesn't even use association 1 but 2, and association 1 does not appear to be disabled either.

You did remove all sound / pin routing related configuration from /boot/device.hints, right?
I know fiddling with this kind of stuff can be rather frustrating and time consuming, I've had my fair share of it myself. Sometimes it's just better to clear out all the configuration changes from previous (unsuccessful) tests and start over from scratch with a clean default configuration.



joplass said:


> ```
> hdaa1: <Realtek ALC292 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
> hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
> hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
> ...


I don't see anything in particular here that should be problematic either. What this tells us is that there is a total of 4 active associations, all other pins have no connection and are therefore DISAbled. The active associations are:

Internal speakers and the front headphone jack which shows that headphones are connected
The green line-out jack on the back
Front and rear microphone jacks
Internal microphone
So unless you want to change the way how things are "wired" here, I believe rerouting pins is not going to get you anywhere in regards to your problem.


----------



## joplass (Jul 9, 2020)

I feel like my hardware is not suited for FreeBSD.  So disappointed.  Thank you again for your help mickey.


----------



## mickey (Jul 10, 2020)

joplass said:


> I feel like my hardware is not suited for FreeBSD.  So disappointed.  Thank you again for your help mickey.


I am under the impression that notebook hardware can be particularly touchy. Your best bet might still be to boot in verbose mode, watch the messages closely for anything that doesn't look right, and maybe consider taking this up on one of the FreeBSD mailing lists. With some luck, a developer might have some more answers as to what's going on there.


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2020)

I will do that.  I will probably have to take a video of the verbose so that I can pause it for information.  I specifically bought this laptop for FreeBSD and I want it to work the way I feel is convenient for my use.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 10, 2020)

Does it work when you use one of these?
A splitter:
Sorry, this image is huge, i found it in a hurry.


----------



## joplass (Jul 11, 2020)

I have not tried anything like that.  I will get it and see what happens.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## joplass (Jul 14, 2020)

I just received that jumper.  Plug into headphones jack and mic jack.  Sound flows to headphones for about 3 seconds then fades away.  Going back playing with pins and see if that will help.


----------



## seanhodg (Oct 26, 2022)

Check your headphones on another device. You probably have a cell phone, tablet, laptop, another computer, or even a TV in your house.


----------

